# Eyelits!! Help!



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello guys,
I started to sew and make my own hammocks and stuff, and I put eyelits in the corners. Well, when I sent everything through the wash for the first time almost ALL the eyelets came out! =( how do you keep the eyelits in and secure? Maybe it was because I just used my fingers to press them in. Should I hammer them on? I need help!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

def hammer them on. wal-mart sells eyelets that are made of two pieces, and you buy a separate little tool that you use to hammer the pieces together. also, as long as you're sewing, you could try to reinforce the area where the eyelets will go so that they don't simply rip through the fabric.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Depending on what kind you have, some hammer on and others need a tool that squeezes them on. Either way, pressing them in with your fingers isn't going to work.

If they are the hammer kind, the tool for that is only a couple of dollars from somewhere like walmart. I think the tool for the other kind is a little more expensive.

Thank goodness you found this out when washing the hammocks and not by any of your ratties falling out of them!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I prefer the handtool myself.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

DonnaK said:


> Thank goodness you found this out when washing the hammocks and not by any of your ratties falling out of them!


...unless your ratties are the type that like to flop out of their hammocks for fun!

--

I also prefer the hand-tool. I got mine for $10 at a surplus store, but I think they're around $15+ at a fabric store. It's really easy to use, and totally worth the investment. I've used mine on tons of things: rat hammocks, trunk cover for open back of car, friend's corset, broken bookbag strap, etc. 

Although I don't grommet my hammocks that go to the hammock-eaters, because it's a waste of time, effort, and materials.


----------

